
Google Glasses Make Their Questionable Debut at (New York Fashion Week) - wwkeyboard
http://nymag.com/thecut/2012/09/google-glasses-make-questionable-debut-at-dvf.html
======
mistercow
>Well, she looks silly, we thought to ourselves.

Can someone please look through that slideshow and explain to me how anyone
could single out Google Glass as "silly" with a straight face? I mean, look at
these earrings:

[http://pixel.nymag.com/imgs/fashion/shows/2013/spring/new-
yo...](http://pixel.nymag.com/imgs/fashion/shows/2013/spring/new-
york/rtw/diane-von-furstenberg/collection-full-length/12.o.jpg/a_4.5x.jpg)

 _Look at them._

~~~
Cushman
Is that the Assassin's Creed logo?

~~~
bobwaycott
That's exactly what I thought, too.

------
KirinDave
I'm always amazed with the... what is even a good word for the tone of this
article? "Rich people scratching each other's backs" and "an iphone you can
wear on your face."

Dismissive? Contemptuous? Irritated? Something.

Anyways, its always weird to see tech covered by non-tech outlets. It seems
like the result is often worded like this.

~~~
mtrimpe
I would say that this is the fashion industry's equivalent of Engadget's old
tone: snarky, playful and opinionated.

I was actually pleasantly surprised by how mild the article was, which I would
say is actually a pretty good sign for Google Glass.

------
nicholassmith
I won't berate a fashion column for not going 'I wonder what they were' and
then _actually researching_ and finding out that yes, they will be sold to the
public and so on.

However, it's interesting that they've been essentially branded as seriously
uncool before they've even launched. I wonder if this will lead to someone at
Google trying to make them more stylish, or whether they'll hope the target
market isn't fussed on fashion and style and it'll spread enough for them to
not care.

~~~
wwkeyboard
The start up community tends to operate in a bubble. Wearing something that
makes you stand out as 'uncool' and a target for theft is enough to deter
people from a product. Take the white ipod ear buds, they were 'cool' enough
that most people would were them, however bluetooth handsfree headsets only
took off with specific demographics.

~~~
s_baby
In other words put the hardware in hipster glasses.

------
gvb
_[T]hey're called Google Glasses, [...] they're an iPhone you can wear on your
face._

If I were Sergey Brin, I would be throwing a chair through the wall!

~~~
ArekDymalski
Just wait for the moment when laptops will be called iPads with keyboards and
radios will be iPods for streaming without internet. Oh and Google self-
driving car is just Siri on wheels.

------
vectorbunny
I will be waiting for the DC licensed 'Spider Jerusalem™' model.

------
Tichy
Because they never wear weird things at fashion shows, right?

------
pentarim
I am surprised that Google tries to promote them on catwalk instead of nerdy
conferences, maybe they think it needs a bit of glamour.

~~~
danso
Perhaps they learned from Apple. The iPod was seen as inferior in terms of
features-for-price and the iTunes Eco system most likely did not help it among
the hacker-set. So I think its appeal to the fashionable elite crowd played a
large part in Apple's mainstream success to date

~~~
owenjones
Maybe I'm not remembering correctly but wasn't the iPod the first MP3 player
to combine a disk harddrive with flash memory? Thereby allowing it to store
gigs of music when the rest were touting 64 - 128 MBs of storage?

Seems like a pretty big deal to me.

~~~
jff
No. The early iPods used a hard drive, the later ones used flash for storage.
The iPod was not the first device to provide a hard disk for large storage;
look up the Personal Jukebox and the Creative NOMAD.

(I know it came post-iPod, but I loved my Creative NOMAD Zen Xtra. 60 GB drive
and it would play all day on a charge, no trouble (wish my Android phone could
pull that off))

~~~
Evbn
Apple added the 16MB flash buffer which was less common.

------
svanderwaal
That's smart of Google. And refreshing to read a non-techie write about the
Glasses. To be successful in a mass market you will have to appeal to these
people, something the iPhone obviously did. This collaboration will give
Google valuable data on what non-techies think about Glasses and will help
them refine the concept and marketing. Plus it will give them some great
marketing material with top models wearing their product. The film will help
them experiment with what on earth you do with all of these video streams.
Can't wait to see what they'll make of it.

------
jmsduran
Maybe this question has already been answered, but are Google Glasses designed
to be compatible with individuals whom wear prescription glasses? At a first
glance, it looks like they currently aren't.

~~~
Leynos
From what I understand, there will be a separate product designed for this
purpose.

See:
[https://plus.google.com/110625673290805573805/posts/Nmc8LuwF...](https://plus.google.com/110625673290805573805/posts/Nmc8LuwFw5M)

~~~
MichaelJW
Here's another (mock-up?) photo of Google Glass attached to regular glasses,
this time from Google I/O: <http://imgur.com/q4tDX>

------
iamleppert
Google Glasses are the next hands free Bluetooth headset. Constantly blinking
on someone's ear. It's annoying and will be culturally unacceptable to most
people. The same reason why Bluetooth headsets haven't really caught on all
that well in public. It's annoying and unnecessary to be connected to that
extreme. That's why they'll fail.

------
kentlyons
What's old is new again. This is similar set of wearable fashion shows held
about a decade ago by Charmed: [http://www.jarrellpair.com/wearable-
technology-fashion-shows...](http://www.jarrellpair.com/wearable-technology-
fashion-shows/)

------
Evbn
Glass, people. Stop calling them Glasses. There is only one. NYM and NYT both
got it wrong-- NYT even misheadlined the article that had the right content.

